# Bitte bewertet meinen Wallpaper



## benoman (30. August 2001)

Was kann ich da noch machen verbessern etc.

Vorschläge und KRITIK bitte.


http://www.8ung.at/foxx21/mmwalpsport.jpg 

THX     :# :|    :--


----------



## Mayday (31. August 2001)

Hey ho =)
also ganz sooo schlecht find ich das bild schon mal nich für den anfang is zwar echt nich so der renner aber fürn anfang immerhin.

Also
1: Die Größe von dem Bild ich hab 20 seks geladen mit dsl =) mach mal für web speichern =)

2: Die Farben sind ned so das wahre =) erstmal nu 2 farbig und dann auch noch orange ? =)

3: Naja die Typo (Schrift) passt da auch nich so richtig rein .

4: Die striche machen das alles eher schlechter als besser.

5: Du hättest viel mehr am Hintergrund machen sollen.Z.b. Im Hintergrund en Stadion oder sowas %) 

ich hoffe das wird dir helfen =)

keep on GFX'ing

May

-Diese Dummen   Replacer sucken-


----------

